# Video Games - Where to buy?



## Unwound (Aug 10, 2004)

I am fairly new to Canada, I moved here from England about 18 months ago. 

As a result, either it's because I am too lazy, or I just haven't looked hard enough - but here in downtown Toronto I don't know where to find a really good video game store is!

I have a gamecube and gameboy advance - both purchased from the EB Games in the depths of the Eaton Centre, but that store sucks. It never seems to have new stock, and what they have seems to be really old.

Do I have to go to Walmart or Best Buy? Or are there really good stores somewhere downtown?


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I bought from these guys before.

http://www.interactcd.com/ 

You could also try www.cpused.com 

Very good service. They sell a lot of used games. Although it is an American company, they have decent prices on used games.


----------



## Unwound (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually, I wasn't referring to Mac games - I meant games for my Gamecube etc. It just seems I don't know where to go!


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Try microplay, they usualy have a decent selection of games









http://www.microplay.com/DesktopDefault.aspx

or just look up and down young street, there is allways places to buy games


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I am sure that Electronics Boutique has at least a few locations in the GTA. Their service is not always the best, but they usually have everything for PS2, GameCube, XBox and PC, and they sell used games and do trade ins as well.


----------



## Unwound (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent. There's a Microplay around the corner from my house I never knew about! 

I've been to Electronics Boutiques, as I mentioned I bought everything I hve game-wise from EB Games in the Eaton Centre, but I find that store, and another location of it at Yonge Eglinton to be really poor.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I'd keep checking around different EB Locations if that's convenient. There are three or four around me, but there's only one I'd still set foot in.

Best Buy, Future Shop, Toys R Us, Wal-Mart, all sell games, too.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Microplay is also Canadian. EB is just the Walmart of gameing. I live in Brampton and EB knocked out both Ardvark and Microplay in the mall. Also check on Young street, some of these game stores owned by Chinese people that I have been to that have fantastic deals. There are several along Young street.


----------



## skinnyman (Oct 25, 2003)

Game Centre at Yonge and Bloor has a good selection of new and used games. I find their used games are priced well. I've bought a lot of Dreamcast games there.

There's also a Game Shack in the Atrium on Bay. Mostly new games, but lots of used PC games.

At Yonge and Eglington is one called Gamerama. They have a good selection, although for used games, Game Centre is cheaper.

These are stores that I've frequented along Yonge. There's probably more, just look in the phone book


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

For Mac games check out : Compusmart 

Click on the 'Games' link in the 'Software' section. Then type 'mac' in Keywords and click on Search.

For your GC and GB, EB is okay, Future Shop, Best Buy, and Wal-mart are good.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Could anyone suggest a spot to buy new/used PS2 games in Calgary? There's an EB games not far from my office, but I'd be happy to support a local company..


----------

